# Blue Ridge Parkway



## linabu

A journey through the Great Smoky Mountains.


----------



## campmaster

I'm heading up that way at the end of July. Going to Maggie Vally, NC. 

I love the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## CecilliaB

This is our favorite place to camp! Heading to Mt. Pisgah in July and then Pisgah, Linville Falls campground and Mile high  Cannot wait!


----------



## RVRoofCoatings

*Blue Ridge Parkway my favourite Place*

I frequently visit this beautiful place "Blue Ridge Parkway" with my family and this is our most visited place. We all really enjoy a lot there. Thanks for sharing


----------

